# صورة المسيح



## عاشقة المصطفى (20 أغسطس 2008)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

كثيرا ما نشاهد صور للمسيح 

لكن الملاحظ انه يوجد خلاف بينها 

فاي منها صورة المسيح والعذراء الحقيقية


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (20 أغسطس 2008)

سلام لكل من لم يرى نور المسيح
يا أخت عاشقه احنا معندناش صور حقيقيه و صور كده وكده 
و الخلاف ده عندكوا انتوا ، مين قالك اننا مختلفين على حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## taten (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صورة المسيح*

*كل بلد تتخيل المسيح و العذراء فى صورة معينة تكون قريبة لثقافة هذا البلد 
هناك صورة رسمها القديس لوقا للعذراء و المسيح ولكنها غير موجودة الآن
هناك صورة وجة المسيح التى رسمها حنانيا الساعى الخفيف الذى ارسلة الملك ابيجاريوس ملك اوديسا برسالة للمسيح وطلب منة رسم صورة لة ولكنة اضطرب فاخذ المسيح المنديل و مسح وجهة فانطبعت صورة وجهة على المنديل ولكنة غير موجود الآن
هناك صورة المسيح على منديل القديسة فيرونيا و التى يقول التقليد انها اعطت المسيح منديلها ليمسح بة عرقة اثناء حملة للصليب وتوجهة للصلب فانطبعت صورة وجهة على المنديل ولكنة غير موجود الآن 
هناك صورة وجة المسيح على كفن تورينو ولكن الكفن يظن انة فقد و ان الموجود حاليآ مزيف
هناك صورة لظهورات العذراء فى اماكن مختلفة مثل سيدة لورد و سيدة فاتيما وسيدة غوادلوبة وسيدة ميديغورية وعذراء الزيتون ويتم رسمها كما ظهرت لمن ظهرت لهم والذين يحكون للرسام كيف كان شكلها*


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: صورة المسيح*



ميريام عادل قال:


> سلام لكل من لم يرى نور المسيح
> يا أخت عاشقه احنا معندناش صور حقيقيه و صور كده وكده
> و الخلاف ده عندكوا انتوا ، مين قالك اننا مختلفين على حاجه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
:11azy:

يعنى مش صور للمسيح 

بعدين انا اقصد الاختلاف في الصور

*# ............................. #

هذا ليس مجال الكلام عن الأناجيل الأربعة

مشرف القسم 
*


----------



## عاشقة المصطفى (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صورة المسيح*



taten قال:


> *كل بلد تتخيل المسيح و العذراء فى صورة معينة تكون قريبة لثقافة هذا البلد
> هناك صورة رسمها القديس لوقا للعذراء و المسيح ولكنها غير موجودة الآن
> هناك صورة وجة المسيح التى رسمها حنانيا الساعى الخفيف الذى ارسلة الملك ابيجاريوس ملك اوديسا برسالة للمسيح وطلب منة رسم صورة لة ولكنة اضطرب فاخذ المسيح المنديل و مسح وجهة فانطبعت صورة وجهة على المنديل ولكنة غير موجود الآن
> هناك صورة المسيح على منديل القديسة فيرونيا و التى يقول التقليد انها اعطت المسيح منديلها ليمسح بة عرقة اثناء حملة للصليب وتوجهة للصلب فانطبعت صورة وجهة على المنديل ولكنة غير موجود الآن
> ...



اها هيك اوضح
لانو مش معقول يكون في مية يسوع وعذراء

بس لي سؤال تانى هى العذراء ليش احيانا تلبس حجاب واحيانا لا بالصور عندكم

او هى كمان على حسب العادات والتقاليد تبع الدول 

مشكور


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: صورة المسيح*



عاشقة المصطفى قال:


> يعنى هو ركن الاسئلة المسيحية ما في مجال التكلم عن الاناجيل الاربعة
> بس في مجال نحكي عن الرسول الكريم
> انا على استعداد اقلك
> بس بعدين تقولوا احترام قوانين المنتدى
> ...


 
سلام وبركة عزيزتي عاشقة المصطفى​ 
اعتراضك سليم 
وأقول للأخ المبارك فريدي يا ريت يكون هناك موضوع منفصل حول الهدى​ 
سأرد على سؤالك عن صورة المسيح منفصلا​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## Twin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صورة المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت عاشقة*

*أولاً كما نبهاً كثيراً نحن هنا في منتدي مسيحي تبشيري ولذلك وجب عليكي أستخدام المصتلحات المسيحية فقط أو علي الأقل العامية *
*لننا لسنا نتبع ما تتبعيه لكي تلقي سلامك علي أتباعه فسلامك هذا لا يخصنا وبالتالي فهو سلام أجوف لا يخصنا ..... ولذلك عليكي أحترام هذا وأن تلقي السلام علي الكل *

*ثانياً يا ليتكي كنتي تحاولي أن تبحثي في قائمة البحث بداخل القسم لتجدي كم المواضيع الهائل الذي يتحدث عن نفس الموضوع ولكي مثال .......... **صورة المسيح؟** بنفس الأسم *

*عامة وصلك تنبيهي وتوضيحي *

*يغلق للتكرار*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

